# Honey Smoked Salmon, Love It, Will Be Buying It Often!



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2015)

Last time I was at Costco, my husband said he was hearing a lot of ads on the radio about Honey Smoked Salmon, from the Honey Smoked Fish Company and wanted me to buy some.  Lucky for me, there was a gal there giving out samples of it that day.  I tasted it and was surprised at how tasty it was.  Hearing the word 'honey' made me think it would be sweet, so I was happy it wasn't.   I immediately bought a package to take home.

Normally we buy smoked salmon (lox) from Costco, and eat it on bagels with a thin slice of onion and reduced fat Onion and Chive Philadelphia brand cream cheese.  Today I just ate the salmon with a fork and had some crackers on the side.  Hubby made a couple of bagels for himself in the same way he fixed the lox, and really liked it.

Anyone here ever try Honey Smoked Salmon?  If so, did you like it?


----------

